# Blindfolded M2 Help and Discussion thread



## isaganiesteron (Oct 21, 2007)

i need serious help with shooting to M slice.. with pochmanns example he did M2 after shooting to the M slice, is this like a set down move? and his m2 example video doesn't work.. some help please..


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 22, 2007)

Umm.. The M slice edges for me required me to use the algorithms listed. I used Erik's site, because I like using FD as my buffer instead DF. Erik also gives algorthms that switch orientation, instead of pochmann who just flips them after the solve is done. I still have one more to learn (stupid UB).


----------



## Stefan (Oct 24, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> I still have one more to learn (stupid UB).


Maybe you like this one better:
(U R' U' l U' R U) M2 (U' R' U l' U R U')


----------



## isaganiesteron (Oct 24, 2007)

i have read on the M2 and my problem was with parity.. erik uses old pochman for corners and if parity occurs UB and UF is switched.. he does an algorithm that fixes that with side effects of the M slices becomes bad.. i use just the plain mcgaughs for corners becuase i just love, which when parity occurs the UL and UF are switched.. i was wondering if there is a way or an algorithm that fixes corner parity (UL and UR swithced) to get ready for M2 edges??? please help me out!


----------



## isaganiesteron (Oct 24, 2007)

isaganiesteron said:


> i have read on the M2 and my problem was with parity.. erik uses old pochman for corners and if parity occurs UB and UF is switched.. he does an algorithm that fixes that with side effects of the M slices becomes bad.. i use just the plain mcgaughs for corners becuase i just love, which when parity occurs the UL and UF are switched.. i was wondering if there is a way or an algorithm that fixes corner parity (UL and UR swithced) to get ready for M2 edges??? please help me out!




i got it! haha! since UL and UR are switched i just do T-perm which switches URB and URF corners, then when parity occurs in which swaps UB and DF i just do F2 and the H-perm, then F2.. would this work?


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 24, 2007)

Actually, Erik's parity fix switches UB and UL. If you need UF and UL switch then just do a edge 3 cycle UF->UL->UB... it's a lot simpler. O, and thank Stefan for that algorithm, it is a lot better than the edge flip that erik does.


----------



## isaganiesteron (Oct 24, 2007)

oh yeah, UB and UL sorry.. i need to swap UR and UL..


----------



## jerjero (Oct 26, 2007)

*m2m2m2*

if there is a parity?? would you only just add an M2?? and how to the M layer edges swapping works??.. i mean how should i know where is 1, 3, 11 or 9 edges? thanks to all who would help...


----------



## Pedro (Oct 26, 2007)

did you try his website?
http://www.stefan-pochmann.info/spocc/blindsolving/M2R2/

Erik's also has an explanation about the M2
http://erikku.er.funpic.org/rubik/M2.html


----------



## jerjero (Nov 4, 2007)

i have a major problem with M2 edges when the memo is DB i do (M U2 M U2)
ryt?? but sometime the piece in DB is in the UF position.. for example my memo is (7 11 3) the 11 is in UF position which is 1 how will i be able to fix this and can someone please post the restrictions of M2 edges?? thanks..


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 4, 2007)

This is the other case that comes up with M2. Because M2 affects where DB and UF are, you have to keep track of how the centers are. This is why Stefan suggests memorizing in pairs. If you come to an M slice edge when the centers are switched, then you have to shoot to the opposite place. In te his case, to get solve DB, then you have to shoot it to UF with U2 M' U2 M'. I would suggest not using numbers for memorization unless you can remember these things individually. I guess I do somewhat. When I go through the cycles, I remember colors in pairs, i.e. red-blue red-yellow ...pause... white-orange blue-yellow (I solve with white on F and green on U. As you can see when my DB edge comes up (blue-yellow), I remember that the centers are flipped, meaning I have to solve it at UF. This also works for knowing when parity comes up as well.


----------



## jerjero (Nov 5, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> This is the other case that comes up with M2. Because M2 affects where DB and UF are, you have to keep track of how the centers are. This is why Stefan suggests memorizing in pairs. If you come to an M slice edge when the centers are switched, then you have to shoot to the opposite place. In te his case, to get solve DB, then you have to shoot it to UF with U2 M' U2 M'. I would suggest not using numbers for memorization unless you can remember these things individually. I guess I do somewhat. When I go through the cycles, I remember colors in pairs, i.e. red-blue red-yellow ...pause... white-orange blue-yellow (I solve with white on F and green on U. As you can see when my DB edge comes up (blue-yellow), I remember that the centers are flipped, meaning I have to solve it at UF. This also works for knowing when parity comes up as well.






thank you so much man!! it really helped alot thanks again..


----------



## isaganiesteron (Mar 29, 2008)

*m2 parity.*

i need help to determine the party when using m2 edges.. i know when parity occurs but how do i know which edge pieces need to be swapped? its so messy, unlike normal 2-cycle where only 2 edges and two corner pieces needs to be swapped..


----------



## Pedro (Mar 29, 2008)

take a look at this thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=3379

basically, you can choose which edges to swap...


----------



## Marcell (Mar 29, 2008)

isaganiesteron said:


> its so messy, unlike normal 2-cycle where only 2 edges and two corner pieces needs to be swapped..



Only two edges and two corners need to be swapped in M2 too: UB with DF and UBR with DFR.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 29, 2008)

> i need help to determine the *party* when using m2 edges..


Well If you see the Chips and Dip, and you hear the music, its probablly a party, oh, did you mean _Parity_?
In that case:
If its the second in the pair, and u need to shoot into the M layer, shoot to the exact opposite position. 
At the end, if you shot an odd number of times, Preform D R2 D' M2 D R2 D', this will solve the edges, and it will switch the UBR an UFR corners, then you wuld contine with corners.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 29, 2008)

Daniel, A little problem with your parity fix. First of all, that algorithm you do doesn't switch any corners, it switches the UB and UR *edges*. Also, that's not a great parity fix if you use old Pochmann corners. There, a better algorithm would be U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U. This switches UB and UL, the same that the Y perm does...


----------



## amateurguy (Mar 30, 2008)

Is there an algorithm like that that switches UL and UR instead of UB and UL? Because I'm used to setting up corners for a T-perm. (I'm interested in switching to M2.)


----------



## KJiptner (Mar 30, 2008)

for UL UR use: F2 U F2 M2 F2 U' F2
also try UF UB: D2 M' D2 M'


----------



## martijn_cube (May 2, 2008)

*need some help with M2 edges.*

i've started to learn blindfold solving 30-4. and i've been working on it for the last two days. i'm really starting to understand how it works. but i still have a bit of trouble.
i want to use M2 for edges and pouchmann for corners. ok the corner part isn't very hard. but the M2 part gives some trouble sometimes. i have trouble with the Odd number of edges in a solve. i can't really figure out what 'parity' alg i need to use then.
ok here are 2 scrambles i tried to solve. for now i just solve them with my eyes open. first i type the hole solve of the edges and then do them and see if all the edges are solved (just to get the understanding of it). In both scrambles i managed to get the cycles right, so all the edges are solved. but in the first scramble i had 2 cycles and 11 edges to solve. in the second scramble (very nice one) i had only 1 cycle, and 10 edges to solve. 

so in the second scramble everything is good, and i can finisch with the corners and the cube is solved. but with the first one i can not. but i don't really know what to do after i solved the edges. if i do the odd parity alg, it isn't getting any better. so could anyone please help me with that?  all other tips are welcome to.
ok here are the scrambles:

1)	R D' L' B F2 D2 L2 B' R F U2 L' B2 R' D2 L2 B' R2 F U2 B2 R' F' D L2 
M2 edges – 11x (2 cycle)
UL	L U' L' U M2 U' L U L'
RF	x' U' R2 U M2 U' R2 U x
DL	U' L2 U M2 U' L2 U
FU	F E (RUR’) E’ (RU’R’) F’ M2 
RD	x' U' R' U M2 U' R U x
--------------------------------------------------
BU	F’ D R’ F D’ M2 D F’ R D’ F
UR	R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R
BL	U' L U M2 U' L' U
FL	U' L' U M2 U' L U
DB	M U2 M U2
BR	U R' U' M2 U R U'
All edges are done, but centers still flipt. What do I need to do now??	

2)	L2 R' F D' B2 R2 F' D L R' F2 D' L' R2 D2 L2 B D L R2 F2 D' L' B F'
M2 edges – 10x (1cycle)
UR	R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R
BL	U' L U M2 U' L' U
DL	U' L2 U M2 U' L2 U
FL	U' L' U M2 U' L U
BD	M2 D (R’UR’U’)M’(URU’)M R D’
LU	x' U L' U' M2 U L U' x
RF	x' U' R2 U M2 U' R2 U x
BR	U R' U' M2 U R U'
RD	x' U' R' U M2 U' R U x
BU	F’ D R’ F D’ M2 D F’ R D’ F
Finish with normal old pouchmann-corners only using the ‘y’PLL minus F. and this works. No strange things, cube complete.


----------



## Pedro (May 2, 2008)

you gotta fix the centers and swap two edges, so you can solve corners

as you're doing Pochmann corners, just do D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D and you'll have UB and UL swapped, the ones used for solving corners

EDIT

no...wait...if I did it correctly, you have edges solved, but you shouldn't...I think you've done the "wrong" FU alg
since it was the 4th edge, you should have used the BD alg, as the UF position is at DB at that point


----------



## martijn_cube (May 2, 2008)

Pedro said:


> no...wait...if I did it correctly, you have edges solved, but you shouldn't...I think you've done the "wrong" FU alg
> since it was the 4th edge, you should have used the BD alg, as the UF position is at DB at that point



but i use the FU alg that solves the piece in the right orientation. or do i still have to use the BD position then? is this always when i have to solve a piece in the M layer at the 4th/6th/8th edge number.

EDIT:

M2 edges – 11x (2 cycle)
1) UL	L U' L' U M2 U' L U L'
2) RF	x' U' R2 U M2 U' R2 U x
3) DL	U' L2 U M2 U' L2 U
*4)* *BD	M2 D (R’UR’U’)M’(URU’)M R D’	*
5) * RB	l U' R' U M2 U' R U l'*
6) BU	F’ D R’ F D’ M2 D F’ R D’ F	
7) UR	R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R
8) BL	U' L U M2 U' L' U
9) FL	U' L' U M2 U' L U
*10)**UF	U2 M' U2 M'*
11)*DR	U R2 U' M2 U R2 U'*
12)*UB	M2*

if i solve it this way its good. all edges are solved and the centers are good.
so if i get this right, if i have an *edge* that needs to go to one of the positions on the *M layer*, on an *even* number of the solve, (like the 4th and 10th in this one) i need to solve it to the other side?? is this always true?


----------



## alexc (May 2, 2008)

SEARCH THE FORUMS!!!!!!!!!! This same thread has been repeated countless times.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 2, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> if i solve it this way its good. all edges are solved and the centers are good.
> so if i get this right, if i have an *edge* that needs to go to one of the positions on the *M layer*, on an *even* number of the solve, (like the 4th and 10th in this one) i need to solve it to the other side?? is this always true?



Yes.
Anyhow, this should make perfect sense if you try to understand what the method does for you (instead of, say, treating it as a magical system that's supposed to give you good results  ), which a lot people don't.


----------



## martijn_cube (May 2, 2008)

alexc said:


> SEARCH THE FORUMS!!!!!!!!!! This same thread has been repeated countless times.



well i already searched, but couldn't really find this. sorry man.




Lucas Garron said:


> martijn_cube said:
> 
> 
> > if i solve it this way its good. all edges are solved and the centers are good.
> ...



wel i wasn't really doing that, but for a beginner everything is a kind of magical. but i thought because i used the longer algs for the M-slice layers(to orient then in the good way) i just had to put them in the normal spot. but it now makes more sense to me 

edit: i noticed that this rule is only for the FU and BD place. if i have to shoot to BU i just have to shoot it to there. that is because it is the buffer and shooting spot right? sorry for not getting it right from the start, but it it isn't very easy for a beginner.(maybe not a good way to begin though, i started with the pouchmann for edges, but i like the 'M2 alg' more then the T and J) but the last couple edge solves i typed out worked good, so i'm getting there.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 2, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> if i have to shoot to BU i just have to shoot it to there. that is because it is the buffer and shooting spot right?


Yip.
Do a solve, and watch what happens to that edge during/by the end of each alg.


----------



## martijn_cube (May 2, 2008)

i'm getting more and more solves right when i write them down. for the memo part i think i will use some sort of the PO thing. would be a bit easier for pairs.


----------



## Smartyy (Jul 13, 2008)

*M2 Help*

mmmkay I FINALLY GOT IT!

I guess I finally understand Old Pochmann an dM2 because I forgot how to do it, I just had some general idea of what to do so I sorta figured it out and now I totally understand almost everything! go me!

except now I 'm stuck on the last 4 edges.

My camera isn't working so I will just tell you my scheme and everything hopefully that will work 

Red is front, White is up (green L blue R yellow D)

Okay my last four edges are like this:

*Up* sticker is *Orange*, *Front* is *White* (needs to be flipped and moved to UB)
*Up* sticker is *Yellow*, *Back* is *Orange* (Needs to be moved to DB)

*Front* sticker is *Yellow*, *Down* is *Red* (Correct but unoriented)

*Back* sticker is *Red*, *Down* is *White* (It can be corrected by an M2 move, but will mess everything else up)

I hope this make sense, i'm sorry my camera isn't working so I can't take a picture.

Aside from that, I have another M2 question:
What do you do if for example a red yellow edge is in your M2 zone, but incorrectly flipped? (this has happened twice now, and now it's stuck like this)


thanks,

-Smartyy!


----------



## Smartyy (Jul 13, 2008)

hello?
Should i re-word everything or is it just too confusing?


----------



## Simboubou (Jul 13, 2008)

Ok, so you just have to memorize the cycle : UB DB UF BU.
The buffer DF is not oriented, but in Pochmann you don't need to remember this.

So :
UB : M2 ( break into a new cycle )
DB : It is a "reversed case", so you won't do M U2 M U2 but U2 M' U2 M' instead.
UF : This time, it is a "normal case", so you just have to do U2 M' U2 M' again.
BU : M2.

The cycle starts with UB and finish with BU, so you know that UB is fliped. There must be another edge fliped, which can only be DF, so orient those edges : F2 M U M U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 F2.

Is ot okay ?


----------



## Smartyy (Jul 14, 2008)

oooookay i get what your saying now.

fixed!!
now all that's left is to get these algs memorized,, and... somehow memorize this cube.
Band camp starts tommorow, it would be AWESOME if I could do this constantly (somewhat) by the end of this week!

thanks Sim!


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 14, 2008)

*Help on M2 and Old Pochmann*

I am using the easiest method for blindsolving right now (CO,EO,CP,EP) but it takes at least 5 minutes for me. I decided to learn the M2 method for edges and old pochmann for corners to skip the CO and EO phases, but the stickers are incredibly hard for me to remember. Any ideas on how to memorise stickers?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 14, 2008)

Assign each a letter, and form image pairs. More details on this can be found in the memory method sticky.


----------



## Simboubou (Jul 14, 2008)

I use a story, with one image per sticker. Here is an exemple ( in french) : http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...video/x4nhyy_comment-memoriser-son-cube_sport


----------



## alexc (Jul 15, 2008)

I use letter pairs. They work really well. Learning all of the 500 or so images takes time, (I'm not finished yet even!) but it becomes natural after a little practice.


----------



## Kian (Jul 16, 2008)

i'm starting to do the corners visually, i think that can help, too. but yeah, assigning each sticker a word or a letter can help a lot.


----------



## robbie91pc (Aug 25, 2008)

*M2 case help*

So I know that I'm a noob trying to learn M2, but I keep running into this problem even when doing sighted solves. If the buffer returns to its place, I just break into a new cycle. But what should I do if the buffer needs to go to UB and all of the other edges are solved? I just end up doing M2 indefinitely without switching the buffer and UB respective to their centers.

Similarly, I don't know how to track when this is going to happen and how I can predict when I will need to break into a new cycle and when the new cycle will end during memorization. 

Thanks!


----------



## McWizzle94 (Aug 25, 2008)

robbie91pc said:


> So I know that I'm a noob trying to learn M2, but I keep running into this problem even when doing sighted solves. If the buffer returns to its place, I just break into a new cycle. But what should I do if the buffer needs to go to UB and all of the other edges are solved? I just end up doing M2 indefinitely without switching the buffer and UB respective to their centers.
> 
> Similarly, I don't know how to track when this is going to happen and how I can predict when I will need to break into a new cycle and when the new cycle will end during memorization.
> 
> Thanks!



memorize in pairs. if you have a single edge left at the end, you know that you will be in this position. anyway, if you have the case you are talking about, make it so that the centers are solved, and DF and UB need to be swapped. you will also have 2 corners which need to be swapped as well. (if you don't, something is wrong with your cube). setup those 4 pieces into a PLL alg, execute the PLL, and then reverse the setups. (its very beneficial to know all of the PLLs). anyway i hope i helped


----------



## robbie91pc (Aug 26, 2008)

That makes a lot of sense. If 2 other edges are switched so that I can set it up into an H-perm, should I use that? If so, how do I guarantee the orientation will be correct? I think I'm still stuck thinking in 3-cycles.

Also, I there a good way to choose an appropriate cycle to break into? Because sometimes I'll end up breaking into 3 or more cycles before the edges are solved because I choose to hide the buffer in spots I end up solving just a few M2's down the road.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 26, 2008)

If you have 2 2-cycles, you can orient and do H perm or learn some ELLs or break in to new cycles. If you only have 1 2-cycle, it's a parity, use U'F2UM2U'F2U and continue with corners.


----------



## robbie91pc (Aug 26, 2008)

Awesome thanks for the help.


----------



## blah (Aug 26, 2008)

About breaking into new cycles, most would recommend you shoot to UB (if it's not already been "used"), because it only requires an M2 and another M2 at the end. If UB is "taken", then shoot to another sticker which requires 3 setup moves (the least possible after 0).

I have a different approach, I always break into a new cycle by shooting to where the UB/UF/DB sticker is, because I flip the M edges at the end, so if I shoot to these sticker first, I _know_ I don't have to flip them at the end, and that's good, so far I don't think I've ever had to flip more than 2 edges with this approach, yeah.


----------



## prafulla.rawal (Mar 17, 2009)

*M2 Scenario help*

Hey Cubers..

This is my first post and hence I would appreciate any feedback regarding my queries (including redirection to an existing similar thread). 

I am reading various theories since last few days for 3x3 blindfold solving and planning to give 3OP corners and M2 edges a go. I am comfortable with corners but for edges, its taking time to completely understand the way M2 works. For example, in my very first scramble, edges (rather stickers) were in this order:

FU - BU - FD -....

For this particular scenario, 

1. FU is straight forward (U2 M' U2 M') being the first edge in the pair. But for BU - Do i need an algorithm corresponding to FD? But DF is my buffer position. 

2. The third is FD - Do I need to do anything for this?

3. Which one should I memorise after the third edge? Because the BU has already been covered in the first three edges? Any random sticker? any preference?

4. How do I know at the end of the edge solve that 2 or 4 edges need flipping? and which ones?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ellis (Mar 17, 2009)

1) UB and BU are always the same regardless of being the first or second in a pair (unlike UF/FU and BD/DB). UB is always just M2, BU would always be the same algorithm also, I use (U'M')*3 U'M (U'M')*4 (thanks ville) but there are other algorithms for it so whatever you already use would be fine. 

2) No, this is your buffer piece (or at least belongs to the buffer position, regardless of its orientation). For a piece in a cycle that belongs to FD or DF your goal is to just start a new cycle on any edge that hasn't been used yet while remembering which edge you used. When you come back to this position in your cycle, you will either be done with the edges, or need to start another new cycle if there are still unsolved edges. 

3) Use any unsolved edge to start the new cycle, but remember to remember which edge you used. 

4) You should note which edges are flipped incorrectly in position during memorization. The number of incorrectly oriented edges MUST be even, so if you notice just one edge (or three, or any odd number) that is flipped in position, then you know that your buffer will also have to be flipped. If you notice an even number of edges incorrectly oriented in position during memorization then your buffer has to be solved at the end of your cycles, and the only edges that need to be flipped will be the ones that your noticed were flipped during memorization.

5) welcome to the forums ;]

Edit: DF is your buffer position? The algorithm you gave for FU will not work in this case, you need another one for it to be solved correctly. The algorithm you gave is U2 M' U2 M', which solves UF, not FU. If you were to use this algorithm for FU, that edge would be flipped at the end. Although this may be what you're trying to do, I think that's the way stefan does, or originally did it. I personally don't like having to keep track of flipped M slice edges just to be able to use an easier algorithm.


----------



## prafulla.rawal (Mar 17, 2009)

Ellis said:


> 1) UB and BU are always the same regardless of being the first or second in a pair (unlike UF/FU and BD/DB). UB is always just M2, BU would always be the same algorithm also, I use (U'M')*3 U'M (U'M')*4 (thanks ville) but there are other algorithms for it so whatever you already use would be fine.
> 
> 2) No, this is your buffer piece (or at least belongs to the buffer position, regardless of its orientation). For a piece that belongs to FD or DF, your goal is to just start a new cycle on any edge that hasn't been used yet while remembering which edge you used. When you come back to this position in your cycle, you will either be done with the edges, or need to start another new cycle if there are still unsolved edges.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ellis. Thanks was extremely helpful. Just one quick queston about your comment on #1.
You mentioned that for BU the algorithm you use is (U'M')*3 U'M (U'M')*4. The algo on Stefan's page (http://www.stefan-pochmann.de/spocc/blindsolving/M2R2/#moreExamples) is just M2 for BU. Any particular reason for your choice?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes, sorry... read my edit. I don't particularly like the way stefan originally treated the M slice edges. I like to have unique algorithm for every M slice edge.... so UF would be different than FU and UB different from BU. I don't like having to keep track of flipped edges on the M slice and would rather solve them always with just one algorithm. I think it is also easier to visualize the cycles this way.

I don't really know of anyone who actually does it that way, UB the same as BU... so I always tend to just think everyone who does M2 uses unique algorithms for these edges. There are other ways to treat the M slice edges, like how macky does it in his guide, but I feel like the way stefan shows on his site is the least common method of doing it (not sure though).


----------



## prafulla.rawal (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh I see.. I was actually blind(fold)ly following everything from stefan's page and didnt reach the stage of flipped M2 edges. Actually I could not find any other detailed description/alternative approach (other than Macky's) for M2. 

I loved your suggestion of having unique algo for each edge (sticker). Would you mind sharing your thoughts and M slice edge unique algorithms here?

Thanks a ton!


----------



## Ellis (Mar 17, 2009)

Sure... I must say first that I personally like Macky's single M slice edges the best. I haven't really started using them myself because I've not been blindfold cubing all that much recently, but it is my goal to switch to those at some point. What's great about these is that 1) they are all short... no long algorithms and of course no misoriented edges that need flipping at the end. and 2) there is no need to switch to the opposite M edge if it is the second in a pair, it is already accounted for. If you are just starting to learn M2, I would probably go with this method. http://www.cubefreak.net/BLD/M2_guide.html#resolution ... (look at the "Case 2: One sticker in M" box) it may take slightly more effort to learn and utilize rather than just the raw algorithms, but I feel that it is worth it. 

Having said that, I learned M2 from Eric Limeback's tutorial on youtube, so I currently use his M slice algorithms which are listed in the description. The only one that I do differently is BU. So here is the list that I use:

UB- M2
BU- (U'M')*3 U'M (U'M')*4
UF- U2 M' U2 M'
FU- F E R U R' E' R U' R' F' M2
DB- M U2 M U2
BD- M2 D R' U R' U' M' U R U' M R D'

So remember that if one of these edges needs to be solved (UF/FU and BD/DB only) when the centers are already flipped, then do the opposite algorithm... so for example, BD becomes FU and UF becomes DB.

Stefan also already suggested using commutators for the harder M slice edges in the Improvements for M2/R2 thread, I have not tried this myself but it may be worth checking out.


----------



## prafulla.rawal (Mar 17, 2009)

That was really helpful! 
Only and only because of your post above.. am going to give Macky's approach a go! 

Thanks for everything!


----------



## Algorithm (Jul 21, 2011)

thank you!!
unique algorithm for each sticker. ah, beloved ones. 
thanks, again and again. :tu


----------



## Pianogirl11 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Help needed with M2 edges*

Hi,
I have been learning bld solving for a few days and I need some help with solving the edges. When breaking into a new cycle you shoot to a random unsolved edge. But when you are memorizing, and you go back to solve that spot how do you remember what edge to solve next because the edge that is currently in that spot is not the one that will be there when you are solving it. Please help. Thanks


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 6, 2014)

You break into a new cycle because your buffer gets solved. When you get to that edge again, it will resolve your buffer; there isn't another edge for you to solve (Unless there is still more cycles).


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 6, 2014)

Pianogirl11 said:


> Hi,
> I have been learning bld solving for a few days and I need some help with solving the edges. When breaking into a new cycle you shoot to a random unsolved edge. But when you are memorizing, and you go back to solve that spot how do you remember what edge to solve next because the edge that is currently in that spot is not the one that will be there when you are solving it. Please help. Thanks



What I do with cycle breaks is I just have a few default locations to shoot to, which are usually just really easy targets, like the one that only requires an M2 to solve (A in my lettering scheme). I keep track of if that edge is solved or not. And when you get back to that piece, one of two things happen. 1, you're done memoing edges, congrats! 2, you have more pieces left to solve. After several blindsolves it becomes easy to see if you've gotten all of your edges, but if you want you can just put your fingers on the pieces you have already solved while going through your memo. Hope this helps! Also Noah has a great tutorial on cycle breaks on Cubing World, you should go check it out.


----------



## Pianogirl11 (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks! That was really helpful


----------



## sergei740 (Sep 5, 2014)

*M2 method help please!*


I have all of my edges solved except two. I added pictures so you can see. Any help please? Can anyone tell me what to do to finish the solve?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 5, 2014)

Depends on the orientation of your cube, which is unclear from your pics. But I'm guessing M2 and then break into an unsolved cycle.


----------



## Goosly (Sep 5, 2014)

sergei740 said:


> I have all of my edges solved except two.



Seems like there are more than 2 unsolved pieces on those pictures.


----------



## sergei740 (Sep 5, 2014)

sorry yeah my camera took the pics sideways for some reason. I have blue on the top and red facing me(white on my left, yellow on my right, green on bottom, orange on back) Anything you could suggest? Is there no easy solution?


----------



## Ollie (Sep 5, 2014)

Post the scramble and write your solution up to that point, it will make it easier to give advice


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 5, 2014)

If they are the only edges left then do M2 D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D, which solves the M-slice and swaps UL and UB. Those edges will get solved when solving the corners. 

Were you doing a sighted solve?


----------



## ricoman7 (Sep 6, 2014)

I need to know your orientation first


----------



## mkarthick (Sep 11, 2014)

*M2 parity : help needed.*

Hi, I'm using M2 for the solving the edges. Now, I know the logic behind a parity. But I don't know what it looks like and how to solve it. I'll upload pictures of my cube in its current state. I think its a parity. 

What I want to know is, is it a parity(what I have) and how do I fix it, if it is?

*Full cube*: https://www.dropbox.com/s/5wfl3bfrz5oj6c1/Full cube.jpg?dl=0
*Top face*: https://www.dropbox.com/s/xmjs8v3zeup8fhq/Top face.jpg?dl=0
*Bottom face*: https://www.dropbox.com/s/jce47k43uni6zfw/Bottom face.jpg?dl=0


----------



## tseitsei (Sep 11, 2014)

mkarthick said:


> Hi, I'm using M2 for the solving the edges. Now, I know the logic behind a parity. But I don't know what it looks like and how to solve it. I'll upload pictures of my cube in its current state. I think its a parity.
> 
> What I want to know is, is it a parity(what I have) and how do I fix it, if it is?
> 
> ...



That is parity yes.

Holding white on top and orange front
U'L2UM2U'L2UM2
L2 (Y-perm) L2

And that should solve it


----------



## mkarthick (Sep 11, 2014)

Is that an intuitive solution(something I'll have to make up in the solve) or is it something I can just memorize and apply without thinking? Will this work for every parity? If it won't , how will I solve every parity I come across?


----------



## tseitsei (Sep 11, 2014)

mkarthick said:


> Is that an intuitive solution(something I'll have to make up in the solve) or is it something I can just memorize and apply without thinking? Will this work for every parity? If it won't , how will I solve every parity I come across?



Depends on what is your corner buffer and how do you solve corners. Also do you execute corners first or edges first?


----------



## Goosly (Sep 11, 2014)

mkarthick said:


> Is that an intuitive solution(something I'll have to make up in the solve) or is it something I can just memorize and apply without thinking? Will this work for every parity? If it won't , how will I solve every parity I come across?



You should solve edges-parity-corners or corners-parity-edges instead of solving parity in the end like you apparently did here. You'll just need one parity-algorithm then. So tell us if you do corners-edges or edges-corners 

edit: ninja'd


----------



## G2013 (Sep 11, 2014)

I solve with yellow on top and blue on front... I orient then permute corners using T algorithms and setups, and in some special cases F or N PLLs.
If I have an odd number of corner targets, 2 edges end switched. I switch them leaving UBR and UFR unsolved. At the end of the solve, I end up with this:

How do I solve it? I need a fingertrick friendly algorithm. Now I currently use M D2 M' (F perm) M D2 M'.
Thanks


----------



## Goosly (Sep 11, 2014)

^ D' L2 (R-perm) L2 D


----------



## h2f (Sep 11, 2014)

Is there a better way to solve parity than this? The method I use I've learnt M2 from Noah tutorial. I solve first corners with OP next edges with M2. It there's parity I solve all corners except last, next edges. And after all I do: D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D and in the end I solve last corner. But maybe doing it with one alg is better.


----------



## tseitsei (Sep 11, 2014)

h2f said:


> Is there a better way to solve parity than this? The method I use I've learnt M2 from Noah tutorial. I solve first corners with OP next edges with M2. It there's parity I solve all corners except last, next edges. And after all I do: D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D and in the end I solve last corner. But maybe doing it with one alg is better.



Well what I do is:

1. Solve corners so that UBL and UBR are swapped. 
2. Solve edges except the last target.
3. Setup my buffer (DF) and the last edge target to some PLL (I use both R-perms, T-perm, edgeflip T-perm). At most 3 setup moves are needed for the worst 4 cases. Many cases only take 1 setup move tough.
4. Do PLL alg
5. Undo setups


----------



## h2f (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks a lot. 

I understand the way to solve the parity, but it looks a little more complicated than Noah's way. I'll do some solves to choose the way fits my style better.


----------



## mkarthick (Sep 12, 2014)

Goosly said:


> You should solve edges-parity-corners or corners-parity-edges instead of solving parity in the end like you apparently did here. You'll just need one parity-algorithm then. So tell us if you do corners-edges or edges-corners
> 
> edit: ninja'd



I orient the corners first, the use BH to solve them, and then M2 for the edges. What do I do then?


----------



## tseitsei (Sep 12, 2014)

mkarthick said:


> I orient the corners first, the use BH to solve them, and then M2 for the edges. What do I do then?



If you have parity, what corners do you leave swapped? Because you can't solve all corners without affecting edges if you have parity.

I leave UBL and UBR swapped and see my post at the end of the last page to see how I deal with parity...


----------



## italiancuber (Aug 4, 2015)

*M2 method help (blindsolving)*

This is my first post. Hopefully I'm doing it correctly!

I've been trying to blind solve using m2 for edges and OP for corners and I've watched some videos but there are a couple of things that I need clearing up although I might just be being silly. 

1) sometimes when I do m2 when looking I get to a point where my target location remains the same (eg Q) and I am forever swapping the same two pieces. What do I do here? Break into a new cycle? If so, how do I know to do this and how does this effect my memo?

2) does the order in which I do edges/corners effect whether or not I get parity? And is there a preferable order to do it in?

Sorry if these questions are silly but I got a bit stuck and I can't seem to work it out or find anything that helps.


----------



## suushiemaniac (Aug 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forums and thumbs up for BLD :tu 

1) Not sure what you mean with the target remaining the same all over. Specific example scramble maybe?
For the other part, you know that you need to break in to a new cycle when your buffer is solved (= when you stumble upon your buffer piece in your memo) but not all pieces of the piece type you are currently solving (= Corners/Edges respectively for 3BLD) are actually solved.
Then you choose a sticker on a piece (I'll call it "X") that is not solved yet, and continue memo like normal. At some point in your further memo, you will have to shoot to a sticker of piece X again. That means this cycle is complete. If the pieces of the piece type you're currently solving are still not solved, repeat the process.

2) Short: No and no.
Long: A given scramble in a given orientation (defined by the centers, how you "hold" the cube) either does have parity or does not, no matter in which order you solve the pieces. The order of execution is relevant to *how* you handle/solve parity cases, but *not if* there are parity cases.


----------



## TDM (Aug 4, 2015)

suushiemaniac said:


> A given scramble in a given orientation (defined by the centers, how you "hold" the cube) either does have parity or does not


Orientation is irrelevant. If the cube is scrambled using an odd number of quarter turns then there is parity in any orientation. Whether or not there is parity depends only on the scramble.


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 4, 2015)

TDM said:


> Orientation is irrelevant. If the cube is scrambled using an odd number of quarter turns then there is parity in any orientation. Whether or not there is parity depends only on the scramble.


Is there a quick way to tell by inspection? And is it practical to just fix it by making a quarter turn at the start of execution?


----------



## TDM (Aug 4, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> Is there a quick way to tell by inspection? And is it practical to just fix it by making a quarter turn at the start of execution?


Sadly not (at least, I don't think so). The fastest way I know is to look at the corners and quickly count the number of targets, without actually memorising anything. If it's odd then there's parity, and if it's even there's not.

However trying to memorise the cube without being able to do that quarter turn is very hard. Imo it's faster to just do a parity alg if you have to use one.


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 4, 2015)

TDM said:


> Imo it's faster to just do a parity alg if you have to use one.


Yeah I guess the extra thinking in memo would more than cancel out any move savings.


----------



## Christmas (Sep 28, 2015)

*M2 all wrong edges in the m slice*

I need help when all my edges I need to solve are in the m slice and I end up with a progression like "C W A" (using speffz)
Am I doing something wrong or is there something specific I need to do, I'm pretty sure I'm using the right algorithms.


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 28, 2015)

Christmas said:


> I need help when all my edges I need to solve are in the m slice and I end up with a progression like "C W A" (using speffz)
> Am I doing something wrong or is there something specific I need to do, I'm pretty sure I'm using the right algorithms.



You have to remember to swap cases (C-W or I-S) for even swaps, and that means you often end up executing a case twice. So for example, if your cycle is BD CW you would execute as BD CC. If your cycle is BC WD you would execute as BW WD. Etc.


----------



## Christmas (Sep 28, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> You have to remember to swap cases (C-W or I-S) for even swaps, and that means you often end up executing a case twice. So for example, if your cycle is BD CW you would execute as BD CC. If your cycle is BC WD you would execute as BW WD. Etc.


Thanks man 
I'll try this


----------



## RicardoRix (Sep 28, 2015)

Out of interest, when you come to a flipped buffer edge ((K) or FD), and you just start a new cycle. How does this piece end up flipped the right way? At what point does this happen?


----------



## Christmas (Sep 28, 2015)

RicardoRix said:


> Out of interest, when you come to a flipped buffer edge ((K) or FD), and you just start a new cycle. How does this piece end up flipped the right way? At what point does this happen?



To start a new cycle, let's say you put you're buffer at L then you should end at F and That puts the butter in the right orientation


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Sep 28, 2015)

RicardoRix said:


> Out of interest, when you come to a flipped buffer edge ((K) or FD), and you just start a new cycle. How does this piece end up flipped the right way? At what point does this happen?



You can't have two edges flipped on a cube so if you've solved all 11 other edges then your buffer will necessarily have the right orientation. Basically, through the magic of mathematics, when you end your last cycle you'll be shooting to the buffer sticker on the buffer piece every time.


----------



## oneshot (Mar 26, 2016)

*I need serious help*

So, I'm not stupid, but I'm not grasping M2 edges, and putting it all together. I've watched every tutorial I can find. I'm going to blame it on my kids who won't give me more than 5 seconds without bothering me...

My orientation is: yellow on top, blue in front, red on the right
I use Speffz (I use Y, not X)

I made up a scramble and was wondering if anyone could check what I'm doing

Scramble: R2 D L U R' F' L U2 F2 L D' U

So here's what I think I'm supposed to do:

Memo for corners: VG BT SI J (So since there is a single letter at the end I have parity, right?)

Memo for Edges: (TU - do I do anything for U?) new cycle? (BQ) (FP) (IS - but since S is at an even number, do I do "I" again?) (YR) (OM)

So I would solve edges first, then since there is parity, I would do the parity fix: D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D

*But I just noticed that if there's parity for corners, shouldn't there be parity for edges? My edge memo doesn't have an extra letter, unless I was supposed to leave out the "U" and memo would have been: TB QF PI SY RO M

Then I would do corners.

Does that seem right?

So I start with "T" It goes where it's supposed to, but it brings the buffer piece to where it should be. Then I do "B" and it seems screwed up already.

Help?

Brian


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 26, 2016)

You got it already - you leave out U. Once you hit your buffer piece, when you solve T, your cycle is done and you immediately move on to the next, which you are doing correctly with B. That first B just moves the piece into your buffer, so its not screwed up, and from Q onwards you will see those pieces getting solved.

Also correct that the even S is executed as I.


----------



## oneshot (Mar 27, 2016)

I don't know, it still doesn't work... 

I just don't get it.


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 27, 2016)

Yep, you should leave out your buffer as a target. You might find this tool useful for practicing BLD and checking your memo:

http://csclub.uwaterloo.ca/~krmatthe/BLD-Memo-Tools.cgi


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 27, 2016)

oneshot said:


> I don't know, it still doesn't work...
> 
> I just don't get it.


Your corrected edge memo TB QF PI SY RO M works for me. Notice that it's now I that's on the even target so you would execute as PS SY.


----------



## oneshot (Mar 27, 2016)

I've done it like 20 times making sure I'm doing the right turns, still doesn't work. It has to be something in my execution because I'm looking at the memo. 
I'm doing TB QF PS SY RO M. 

But last night I randomly scrambled the cube, and got all of them right (first time ever). Maybe one of my algs is copied wrong?


----------



## willtri4 (Mar 27, 2016)

oneshot said:


> I've done it like 20 times making sure I'm doing the right turns, still doesn't work. It has to be something in my execution because I'm looking at the memo.
> I'm doing TB QF PS SY RO M.
> 
> But last night I randomly scrambled the cube, and got all of them right (first time ever). Maybe one of my algs is copied wrong?



Do some sighted M2 solves to make sure you're shooting to all your targets correctly.


----------



## adimare (Mar 27, 2016)

If you have doubts with execution you can use scrambld.cubing.net. You input a scramble and it produces the letter pairs needed to solve it plus an actual solution. The only caveat is that to solve parity it swaps UB with UL during memo, so the proposed solution might not match yours. Your scramble: http://scrambld.cubing.net/?scramble=R2_D_L_U_R-_F-_L_U2_F2_L_D-_U


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 27, 2016)

Yeah just do it one at a time time sighted and tell us which one you're screwing up.


----------



## oneshot (Mar 27, 2016)

T goes where it should, and it brings the buffer piece to the buffer position.
I did B, and the buffer piece (that was in the buffer position) goes to where B should be. The Q/A piece is now in the buffer position.
I did Q, and it went to the right place. F works.
P goes where it's supposed to.
I did S, and the I piece went to the correct place.
After the second S, it seems like everything is in the right place but off by M2
Y seems like it worked.
R seems to work too.
O worked.
M went to where it should be, but it's off by M2. This has to be the point I'm messing up. When I finish M, the edges should all be solved, right? Or since there was a letter by itself at the end, do I need to do another M2? But even if I do, the buffer piece and target piece are switched. 

And I noticed that the D/E edge is flipped. Did I just miss that in memo?

ETA: I did D then E, which I hadn't seen that I should before. Now everything is in the right place, just the buffer piece and the target piece are switched.

*Edited again:* Oh, so I guessed that the buffer piece and the target piece switched is what happens in parity? So I tried and continue. I did the parity fix and the corners and everything worked! The only thing is that I finished M2 off. Will that happen everytime there's parity? Or something else, meaning how do I know if it will be off by M2?


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 27, 2016)

If there's an odd number of edge targets, you do the parity fix D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D, after edges and before doing OP corners. That should leave the M2 layer in the right place, and all edges solved except UL and UB will be swapped.

If the UL piece is flipped, you will of course have to fix that before parity, since parity fix will move it to the UB position. Or you could fix it at UB, or at the end of the solve. Or fix it by shooting UB and UL to their opposite positions.

I would post a complete solution, but I don't have my PC with me and it's too fiddly from a phone.


----------



## Nam Dank the Tank (Nov 25, 2016)

How do you solve edges if the UB piece is flipped at the start? When everything is solved the buffer and UB are swapped. In OP it was easy, just 2 J perms and setups. Is the only way to do it F2 M'U'*4 MU*4?


----------



## sqAree (Nov 25, 2016)

I do (U' M')*3 (U' M) (U' M')*3 (U' M) after having solved the other edges.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 25, 2016)

Nam Dank the Tank said:


> How do you solve edges if the UB piece is flipped at the start? When everything is solved the buffer and UB are swapped. In OP it was easy, just 2 J perms and setups. Is the only way to do it F2 M'U'*4 MU*4?


You can just shoot to UB and then to BU. 
(M2) (B' U R' B U' M2 U B' R U' B)

Or just F2 to setup to M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 26, 2016)

Nam Dank the Tank said:


> How do you solve edges if the UB piece is flipped at the start? When everything is solved the buffer and UB are swapped.


See other replies for algs, but also take care if you do the UB/UL parity swap into OP corners. If you do your flips after parity, your flipped UB edge will now be in UL. That pitfall has caused me many a DNF


----------



## Nam Dank the Tank (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks for solutions. But for corner first how can you memorise UBL and UBR swapped quickly? It is hard to not memo where the piece obviously goes to, and has slowed memo a lot.


----------



## h2f (Nov 26, 2016)

Nam Dank the Tank said:


> Thanks for solutions. But for corner first how can you memorise UBL and UBR swapped quickly? It is hard to not memo where the piece obviously goes to, and has slowed memo a lot.


It's just a habit when you practice enough. And it's connected with the alg you use to solve parity. You dont think about UBL and UBR swapped. You only think about parity alg you have to do in the end of the solve.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Feb 9, 2017)

What happens if you have the UB or BU edge as the second letter in your letter pair? Do you just do the algorithm as if it would be the first letter in the pair? I wasn't given any algorithms for FD and DF.


----------



## sqAree (Feb 9, 2017)

NewCuber000 said:


> What happens if you have the UB or BU edge as the second letter in your letter pair? Do you just do the algorithm as if it would be the first letter in the pair? I wasn't given any algorithms for FD and DF.



The M2 misalignment only applies to UF and DB. So just do the normal alg for UB / BU.


----------



## h2f (Feb 9, 2017)

NewCuber000 said:


> I wasn't given any algorithms for FD and DF.



You dont need it. Buffer piece solves automatically when you shoot last piece


----------



## Goosly (Feb 9, 2017)

NewCuber000 said:


> Do you just do the algorithm as if it would be the first letter in the pair?



Yes.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Feb 9, 2017)

NewCuber000 said:


> What happens if you have the UB or BU edge as the second letter in your letter pair? Do you just do the algorithm as if it would be the first letter in the pair? I wasn't given any algorithms for FD and DF.


The three posts above all give the answer, but just to explain why: M2 moves the piece in the buffer (DF) to the target position (UB) with the unfortunate side effect of swapping UF and DB and mixing up centres. You have to consider UF and DB swapped if they come second in a letter pair to deal with this side effect. Since moving DF to UB is not part of the side effect, and is actually the reason for doing the M2, you don't need any special treatment when UB or BU come second in a pair.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Feb 10, 2017)

Oh ok, thanks you guys. I guess the reason I never get a solved cube is probably just because of my inability to make the correct letter pairs then lol


----------



## faisaleo (Feb 11, 2017)

When I used to use M2, Whenever I got FU or BD, I would do a 3-style pair. However, it is very easy to do 3-style with FU and BD. Just treat that as your target location and instead of M2, do M' and M. If the other thing in your pair is UB of BU, then it is a little harder. For UB, you can do D or F and then use UB as the buffer for that pair and FU or BD as the target location. For BU and FU, I do a U or U' turn to setup to the commutator DF -> RU -> LU, to do S D S' U2 S D' S' U2. For BU and BD, I do U and then do the thing where BD is the target. The setup would be D' R2 D.


----------



## BerserkerSA (Jun 22, 2017)

I just recently started BLD. I have found all algs for the method. However, I got quite some questons that I would like to ask:
1. Does the M2 part affect the corners? If yes, how to remember the corner positions?
2. What should I do if I found that the buffer is a correct piece but not all are correctly permuted?
3. How do I know if the orientarion of a piece is correct?(like flipped corners, edge, etc)
Thx
PS, I use positions to remember the pieces


----------



## EMI (Jun 22, 2017)

1. the M2 part doesn't affect the corners.
2. You have to break into a new cycle (swap the buffer with some unsolved piece and continue until you get to the buffer again)
3. Don't remember the cube as pieces but as stickers, then this isn't an issue.

I suggest watching a couple of tutorials / example solves on youtube, those should answer all these questions.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 22, 2017)

Sighted solves help a lot.


----------



## BerserkerSA (Jun 22, 2017)

For my second question, I wanna if the problem can be avoided, like doing rotations or so.


----------



## oneshot (Jun 22, 2017)

BerserkerSA said:


> For my second question, I wanna if the problem can be avoided, like doing rotations or so.


I'm far from an expert, but it seems hard at the beginning, but you just get used to it. There's no need to try something special to avoid it.


----------



## h2f (Jun 23, 2017)

BerserkerSA said:


> For my second question, I wanna if the problem can be avoided, like doing rotations or so.





EMI said:


> 2. You have to break into a new cycle (swap the buffer with some unsolved piece and continue until you get to the buffer again)



That's the only solution.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jun 23, 2017)

BerserkerSA said:


> For my second question, I wanna if the problem can be avoided, like doing rotations or so.


If you are really interested in this you can do some research on "floating buffers" but that is very intense for a beginner. It also causes massive amounts of complications when it comes to parity. I recommend learning cycle breaks because they are much simpler once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Straniz33 (May 17, 2020)

DB vs DF buffer M2 3BLD
I'm learning M2 for edges and was curious as to why people don't use DB as the buffer piece. F moves seems easier to do so it should speed up execution compared to using DF. I guess most people started using it due to Stefan Pochmann but I'm curious if there's any other reasons.

The only argument I can see against it is that you have to turn the cube a bit at the start of inspection, but to me that seems negligible since you're gonna have to look at that piece sooner or later anyway in most cases.

What do you guys think?


----------



## TheRouxGuy (May 17, 2020)

In most beginners tutorial the targets on R and L face are setup using B moves. But in more advanced M2, you might need to solve it using rotations. While using DF as the buffer, you get better commutators and can use better fingertricks.
For example:
To set up to UR piece, you use R U R' U' while using the DF buffer. But when you do it using DB buffer you have to do it as R' U' R U, which is not very finger-tricky
Also while executing targets on L and R faces, to you have regrip the cube twice(according to me).
Whereas you can use better fingertricks which are speed optimal using the DF buffer.

Some of the tricks and tips are shown in this video.







P.S. Correct me if I am wrong


----------



## fun at the joy (May 17, 2020)

TheRouxGuy said:


> To set up to UR piece, you use R U R' U' while using the DF buffer. But when you do it using DB buffer you have to do it as R' U' R U, which is not very finger-tricky


R U' R' U to setup UR to UF, actually better than R U R' U' to setup UR to UB imo.


----------



## ProStar (May 20, 2020)

I'm learning M2. For the special case where if you have I, C, W, or S(Speffz) as the second letter in the pair, you solve the opposite piece(C and W & I and S being the opposites), should I memorize like normal and during exec realize I should do the opposite letter, or should I memo the opposite letter and exec like normal?


----------



## CrispyCubing (May 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I'm learning M2. For the special case where if you have I, C, W, or S(Speffz) as the second letter in the pair, you solve the opposite piece(C and W & I and S being the opposites), should I memorize like normal and during exec realize I should do the opposite letter, or should I memo the opposite letter and exec like normal?


If you are memoing and you come upon W as the second letter then you would have to consciously switch to C. That could mess up your memo because it would kinda break up your tracing flow if you know what I mean.

I memo the correct letter and switch the alg in exec. (For me, it’s better to do that extra thinking in exec rather than memo)

Probably try both and then do what is most comfortable for you.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 20, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> If you are memoing and you come upon W as the second letter then you would have to consciously switch to C. That could mess up your memo because it would kinda break up your tracing flow if you know what I mean.
> 
> I memo the correct letter and switch the alg in exec. (For me, it’s better to do that extra thinking in exec rather than memo)
> 
> Probably try both and then do what is most comfortable for you.


Yeah same, It's probably better to do it in memo and trust yourself in execution but I don't do that.


----------



## CrispyCubing (Jun 23, 2020)

Having some trouble with cases where you have parity and an edge flip. Is it correct to say that if the buffer is twisted you have to do parity first and then flip?

How would you deal with this case? (white top/green front) L B' L2 U' L2 B2 D R2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 F R' U' F2 R B2 U Fw Uw2


----------



## ProStar (Jun 24, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> Having some trouble with cases where you have parity and an edge flip. Is it correct to say that if the buffer is twisted you have to do parity first and then flip?
> 
> How would you deal with this case? (white top/green front) L B' L2 U' L2 B2 D R2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 F R' U' F2 R B2 U Fw Uw2



What orientation do you use? Advice will be hard to give on a scramble if I'm showing you in a different orientation


----------



## CrispyCubing (Jun 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> What orientation do you use? Advice will be hard to give on a scramble if I'm showing you in a different orientation





CrispyCubing said:


> (white top/green front)


----------



## ProStar (Jun 24, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> Having some trouble with cases where you have parity and an edge flip. Is it correct to say that if the buffer is twisted you have to do parity first and then flip?
> 
> How would you deal with this case? (white top/green front) L B' L2 U' L2 B2 D R2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 F R' U' F2 R B2 U Fw Uw2



You have to do corner and edge twists after solving the rest of the cube(so do edges->parity->corners->twists). So I'd solve edges, do parity, solve corners, then correct any twists


----------

